# Choking danger!!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been feeding Only Natrual dehydrated raw diet. I have been very happy with this food. I have noticed that there are many larger pieces of meat in the bag. I usually try to break up the larger pieces before I add the water. If I miss one, I kind of break it apart after. Tonight I was feeding then kids, and all of a sudden I looked over and Lola was kind of stumbling and falling over. At first I thought she was having another seizure. But, I noticed food in her mouth. She was choking! She was literally going down for the count. I picked her up and she was not moving any air in or out. Her airway was totally blocked. I actually did a mini heimlich manuver on her and it worked. She is fine now, but it really scared me. If I had left the area, she might have suffocated. 

If you are using these deyhdrated foods with the protein added in already, please, please be sure that the meat is appropriately sized for our little guys. I just didn't notice this one larger piece and I could have lost my girl!

Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yikes! How scary! Glad Lola is okay!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam, i'm so glad to hear that Lola is ok now. Thank God you were there to save her. :grouphug: Please give her a hug and kiss for me and also a hug for you. :hugging:I have been feeding my kids Addiction Dehydrated Raw in the mornings and never gave it a thought about the bigger pieces, you bet i will now.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

wow- that had to be terrifying. It's a good warning to others too. 

I feed the Addiction Raw Dehydrated.. I make it in a tiny espresso cup so everything needs to fit in that..but I can't remember if I've seen bigger pieces of it before or not...but this is a good reminder to break pieces up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Pam, how scarey, I'm glad you were there, I wonder how many times this has happened


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! I'm so glad Lola is OK now, and you KNEW what to do.

I think it's time to revisit this thread - there's been many newbie parents since I posted...

Emergancy Action for Your Dog - Please Pin This


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank G-d that you are so attentive and you noticed that something wasn't right - and thank G-d you were able to act quickly.

I am happy to hear that Lola is OK


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

You are so fortunate you knew what to do...Honestly I'm not sure I would..Guess I have some reading to do...Lola you have a wondreful mommy:wub: Glad she is ok


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> You are so fortunate you knew what to do...Honestly I'm not sure I would..Guess I have some reading to do...Lola you have a wondreful mommy:wub: Glad she is ok


I agree Mary - I am going to sign my DH, Edith and myself up for a class, in fluff emergency care ASAP.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg pam this is scary. I am so happy Lola is ok - thanks for sharing this with us so we are aware of this


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have actually not taken any type of dog first aid classes. However I have been a Respiratory Threapist for over 30 years. I have done CPR more times that I can count. I know a blocked airway when I see one. I knew I had to do a heimlich, and I just kind of extrapolated what a dog heimlich would be. Thank goodness it worked. That piece of turkey dropped right on the floor! 
Here is a short video that seems to explain the process well for a dog:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So scary...it's s good thing you knew what to do. I am so glad she is ok.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I have actually not taken any type of dog first aid classes. However I have been a Respiratory Threapist for over 30 years. I have done CPR more times that I can count. I know a blocked airway when I see one. I knew I had to do a heimlich, and I just kind of extrapolated what a dog heimlich would be. Thank goodness it worked. That piece of turkey dropped right on the floor!
> Here is a short video that seems to explain the process well for a dog:
> YouTube - Pets Stay Home :: Heimlich Maneuver For Dogs


just saw this one before seeing this on youtube from the other video and liked this one too and i made DH just watch it too just in case. Scares me so thanks so much for reminding us as I wanted dh to see this and kept forgetting


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my word!
Thank goodness you were right there with Lola!
What a real fright.

Thank you for the reminder and I am so glad that Lola is okay,
thanks to her caring and quick-on-her-feet Mom!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank heavens you were there and so attentive...and didn't panic! I'm so glad sweet Lola is ok. That must have been terrifying! Thanks for the video on the Heimlich. That is one of the educational events I'm planning on having at the store, basic animal first aid, heimlich & cpr. I think I need to get moving on that one. Give sweet Lola a hug from me and I'm sending you one too. :grouphug::grouphug:



iheartbisou said:


> wow- that had to be terrifying. It's a good warning to others too.
> 
> I feed the Addiction Raw Dehydrated.. I make it in a tiny espresso cup so everything needs to fit in that..but I can't remember if I've seen bigger pieces of it before or not...but this is a good reminder to break pieces up.


I've been feeding the Addiction Raw too. I've only fed the Perfect Summer Brushtail once in the rotations and it's the only one so far that has some bigger pieces in it. Otherwise the other formulas seem to be crushed more into a powder, which I prefer. I ended up putting the Brushtail formula in a ZipLock Baggie and pounded it with a meat tenderizer.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> You are so fortunate you knew what to do...Honestly I'm not sure I would..Guess I have some reading to do...Lola you have a wondreful mommy:wub: Glad she is ok





Sandcastles said:


> I agree Mary - I am going to sign my DH, Edith and myself up for a class, in fluff emergency care ASAP.


*Just please watch the videos,again, again, and again. EVERYONE must know what to do if an emergency like this arises. It's part of responsible pet ownership/parenting. Like the Boy Scouts - you must be prepared*


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Gosh good for thinking on your feet and Lola is okay...give yourself a pat on the back for that one....:good post - perfect


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how scary ! im so glad u were able to help ur baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You poor thing! How awful! You must have been scared to death! I am so glad that Lola is okay and I really appreciate your warning.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thank you*

This is so scary. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Pam. Thank God you were there for your little beauty. Thanks for the video, too.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------

